# Spanish?



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I don't ever fish the pier..but iv decided to go try the Pensacola beach pier tomorrow morning. What would be the most effective way I can hook up with some Spanish of any size.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Last time I was at the pier I noticed guy catching spanish macs on Gotcha lures.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Gotcha plugs, bubble rig, small Lys, spoons, yozuri crystal minnows, Spanish hit a lot of shinny fast moving things. I've had a lot of luck on a bubble rig with a Clark spoon.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

How do you work the gotcha lures? And where about on the pier? How far down?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ive caught spainish on gotcha lures retrieving them pretty fast in the middle of the pier.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I stopped by the pier yesterday and talked to folks that had been out there overnight. It was dead except for a few small fish. Even some boaters reporting the same.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

does anyone know when the bite is gonna pick up?


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

Gotcha lures are your best bet!


----------

